
Simpler explanation of DeepMind's paper on AI playing Atari games - mngrwl
https://medium.com/@mngrwl/explained-simply-how-deepmind-taught-ai-to-play-video-games-9eb5f38c89ee
======
codewritinfool
reminds me a bit of Tom7's Playfun:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY)

~~~
dalant979
this is one of my favorite videos on the internet. always brings a smile to my
face.

